# Cajas de audio de buena performance DV-DOSC



## despelucado (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola estimados colegas:
Les cuento que soy nuevo en el foro. He leido varios comentarios de todos y la verdad que intereso mucho el poder ayudar y ser ayudado comentando, opinando o informaciónrmandose de diversos temas. En sintesis.... muy bueno el foro!

Bueno les comento que llegue a forosdeelectronica gracias a la busqueda de una caja de audio que me gusta muy mucho, es el sistema ARRAY  L-ACOUSTIC  DV-DOSC y pude ver que se comento mucho sobre ella y por lo visto el una caja fuera del alcanse de mi bolsillo (por el momento) pero me faltan algunos detalles que no logro entender todavia...
segun nuestro colega TECNICDESO, ((( que por lo visto es unos de los mas solicitados, y aprovecho para decirle que me gusta la forma que tiene en decir las cosas (parece que la tiene muy clara en estos temas), y que nos hacen mucha falta gente como el en el foro (un cordial saludo))) ,las especificaciones técnicas de la caja son las siguientes:

---motor wl5 de beyma, compuesto por un cp755ti de titanio 80Wrms, con una presión de 108 db. 
---woofer de 8" de 250Wrms y 16 ohm por unidad

bueno la pregunta es la siguiente:
Es necesario que cuente con estas caracteristicas?
cual seria el problema si le pongo otro motor de 1" con un labio parecido al de titanio o de otro material?
y por ultimo, en que cambiaria si el woofer en vez de ser de 16 ohm es de 8?

desde ya muy agradecido por las respuestas.

Por que mi interes hacia esas cajas?:
Bueno les comento que tengo una banda de musica latina, y por suerte tenemos sonido propio, el cual quiero empezar a reformar en algunas cosas por que he llegado a la conclusion que no hace falta tanto armatoste para hacer que las cosas suenen bien y con nitidez como me gusta ami. les cuento que todos los parlantes que usamos son Ev de 15" repartidos en 1 caja con 1 parlante + 1 driver Ev de 1.5" para agudos y medios agudos, una caja de 2 parlantes para medios y medios graves y por ultimo una caja de sub de 18" invertida (todo esto por columna).
Para mi ver todo esto son muchos cajones que hay que mover en una funcion y les digo que no es nada lindo levantar todo esto cuando termina la funcion y con unos fernet de mas jeje
bueno el sonido tiene mucha nitidez y suena muy bien lo usamos para 400 a 600 personas aprox. en ambiente cerrado.
pero el problema es que con esos parlantes, mas alla de que sean buenos no consigo largar esos medios y agudos que realmente quiero y las unicas cajas que si escuche lo que quiero son en el sistema ARRAY  L-ACOUSTIC  DV-DOSC, aparte de que son mas chiquitas y yo que soy tecladista me vienen barbaro jejejeje 

BUENO GENTE NO QUIERO ABURRIRLOS MAS CON TODO ESTO SOLO QUISIERA QUE ALGUIEN ME AYUDE CON ESTO, DESDE YA ESTOY MUY AGRADECIDO.


----------



## despelucado (Mar 11, 2008)

Aca tambien les dejo otro sistema array 
esta es una cajita selenium de 3 vias. Espero que les gusten 

si alguien sabe de algo de las cajas L-ACOUSTIC DV-DOSC seria de gran ayuda gracias


----------



## despelucado (Mar 11, 2008)

hola amigos les cuento que ya tengo arreglado el tema para los bafles para la l-acoustic dv-dosc 
este es uno de los parlantes que usan los sistemas array y segun mis averiguaciones la mayoria son de 8 ohm


----------



## despelucado (Mar 11, 2008)

pienso que en unos de estoy dias voy a empezar a armar las cajas DV-DOSC fue muy dificil averiguar que tipos de componentes puedo usar pero casi lo tengo solucionado ..
gracias a todos los que me ayudaron.......
si alguien necesita algun tipo de información de alguna caja tengo varios planos de distintas marcas 
desde ya muchas gracias.....


----------



## pacogad (Mar 26, 2008)

Perdona pero que guia onda tienes pensado, ya que V-dosc está patentada.
¿cuantas cajas piensas montar? . El efecto line array se consigue a partir de cuatro cajas mínimo.


----------



## despelucado (Abr 22, 2008)

en realidad tengo los planos para estas cajas pero los componentes como los woffers y el motor de comprecion son bastante caros y para conseguirlos tambien se me complica. asi que decidi no hacerlas por que no justifico los gastos para hacerlas. prefiero mejorar mi sonido en lo que es prosesadores buenos. gracias por tu comentario pocogad...


----------



## J. Valenzuela (Jul 16, 2008)

despelucado dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos les cuento que ya tengo arreglado el tema para los bafles para la l-acoustic dv-dosc
> este es uno de los parlantes que usan los sistemas array y segun mis averiguaciones la mayoria son de 8 ohm



Amigo Despe.. Que tal! Te cuento que estoy por hacer unas pruebas construyendo una caja line array parecidas a las dv dosc. Sin embargo las quiero hacer con parlantes 12" y Driver 1.5". Segun mis fuentes, el 12" (depende la calidad) reproduce mejor las frecuencias medio-bajas y medio-altas. Todo esto controlado por un procesador digital (driverrack), el cual poseo y lo recomiendo 100%. Cualquier información que tengas sobre esta arreglo en 12" te agradezco..

Saludos..


----------

